# GloFish Zebra or "Red Danio"?



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

In my travels yesterday I found myself in a certain downtown pet shop which I always find amusing to visit because their price structure in no way reflects the commonality of many species. I can across what they had labelled as a tank of Red Danios, which I am almost certain are the same GloFish which I am under the impression are illegal in Canada. They looked just like the red ones in this photo. Is it possible these are some other sort of dyed danio they are selling? What do you guys think.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

They look like Glowfish which are illegal in Canada.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

My spider sense tells me this was the aquarium shop in the basement of the Chinese Mall around Spadina and Dundas in Chinatown? Where a Convict is $18 and a Zebra Danio is $5?.


I wonder if all those glofish taste the same. You know- like smarties? Kind of a rip off if you ask me. If its green it should taste like apple or lime. Otherwise you're just flirting with me to break my heart.


----------



## fluff (Mar 14, 2008)

hah, flip off the lights by accident to see if it glows. whoops!

it's pretty random that they're illegal in canada and california but legal in other states. the concern is that they'll get released into the wild and upset the eco system so... I think they can swim from michigan to ontario, for example lol


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

fluff said:


> hah, flip off the lights by accident to see if it glows. whoops!
> 
> it's pretty random that they're illegal in canada and california but legal in other states. the concern is that they'll get released into the wild and upset the eco system so... I think they can swim from michigan to ontario, for example lol


And what would they do in the winter?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Yeah are glo-fish. I have reported that very store to Fisheries Canada for the same type of fish in the past. I would suggest you do the same.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> Yeah are glo-fish. I have reported that very store to Fisheries Canada for the same type of fish in the past. I would suggest you do the same.


I'd report them for trying to sell ****ing ghost shrimp (25 cents at utmost) for like two bucks. They were once selling BABY Procrambrius alleni crawfish (I mean baby- like 1/2 inch) for TEN DOLLARS!!

A full grown alleni is barely worth three dollars....

they're sick people in there..

What I dont get is its in the heart of chinatown in a chinese mall with mainly chinese customers. The Chinese aren't exactly known for being easily ripped off... I dont understand.
I wonder if that's just the 'if you are stupid enough to pay this much' price


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm just curious, as I don't know much about dyed fish, but are these Danios dyed, or the genetically altered Danios with the GFP/RFP (green or red fluorescent protein, respectively)?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You got it. protein.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

There is a Danio avail now known as the Red Danio that is not the GLOFISH. I have seen them before in many LFS. Having personal experience with the GLOFISH in the past these looked nothing like the fish in the picture. Oh yeah by the way that picture is taken directly off the glofish website.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Canadiancray said:


> There is a Danio avail now known as the Red Danio that is not the GLOFISH. I have seen them before in many LFS. Having personal experience with the GLOFISH in the past these looked nothing like the fish in the picture. Oh yeah by the way that picture is taken directly off the glofish website.


Yea i used the official glowfish website's photo because the red ones in the photo are nearly exactly what I saw at the store.

Yes Pablo you are correct as to the location.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

The only way to know for sure would be to put them under a black light. However there is a legitimate fish being sold as a "Red" Danio.


----------



## Ne-1 (Feb 22, 2008)

Pablo said:


> My spider sense tells me this was the aquarium shop in the basement of the Chinese Mall around Spadina and Dundas in Chinatown? Where a Convict is $18 and a Zebra Danio is $5?.


I was there on sunday and I truly don't understand the prices. Amano shrimp for 9.99 and MTS for 4 bucks each!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ne-1 said:


> I was there on sunday and I truly don't understand the prices. Amano shrimp for 9.99 and MTS for 4 bucks each!


HAA HAA HAA HAA HAA HAA HAA

They're SELLING MTS???










thats just hilarious


----------

